# What are your favourite Reaktor toys?



## TheUnfinished (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been getting back into Reaktor again recently but, since I've neglected it for so long I thought I'd see what fun effects and instruments other people are enjoying.

To start the ball rolling myself, I can't recommend *Boscomac*'s stuff enough. And it's free! Though it's a nice thing to do to offer him a little donation.


----------



## syashdown (Jun 20, 2015)

BoscoMac is great. I love the Cyan phaser - great widening tool, as well as doing some mad stuff.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2015)

Dron-E and Vierring are are two (less obvious?) favourites. IIRC, Vierring is tucked away in the legacy library.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jun 20, 2015)

Most stuff I'm using are my own, but sometimes I love playing with Chet Singer's ensembles. I used to play with his techniques back in the Nord Modular G2 days, and I'm so happy he ported so many great sounding physical models on Reaktor.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Not free but well worth it: 
Ultraloop

Free: 
Juice (better mini than Monark IMHO)
Metaphysical Function (about 6 versions of this in the factory and user library)

My fave Bascomac is Viola Organista
http://boscomac.free.fr/?p=viola_organista


----------



## dgburns (Jun 20, 2015)

anything by Rachmiel,very out there but cool stuff

-vierring is a good one for loopy trippy things.
-carbon (there are different ones)
-Sine beats ,the original one is very useful for hats and soft moogish sequence lines with echo.The sinebeats 2 is more involved but ok too.
-limelight for beats,odd but cool somehow
-metaphysical function
-Wilderbeast ,but I'm still not sure how it works

- Alex Shore's excellent super saw emulation,can't recall the name
-steam pipe(i thnk is the name) really neat flute thing,must use the mod wheel though.

and last but not least 
-3x,the most downloaded of them all,there is one patch in particular I just love,has a slow feedback thing that comes back up to the front,like a gtr feedback loop.Some nice things in that synth,silly it is free and all.

Reaktor is a rabbit hole for sure,make sure you lay down some bread crumbs to find your way back out the labyrinth when you want to come up for air 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 20, 2015)

Here are a few of mine:
aL - Rachmiel
Deadbeats - Scott Monteith
Fourious - Paul Woodroffe
Le Truc - Bubu from Bubuland
Delivery - David Dayneko
ergoT-anime - Gabriel Mulzer
Fleishwolf - Program Child
OB-Xb1 - Zook Took
Sofa - Jo Oheim
Aerosynth - Roberto Noris
DZiBan Droner - James Clark
Sine_rave - Daniel Battaglia
Gods Beatbox - Ba
miGraine / Marlene - Gabriel Mulzer
Orange Grains - Florian Erdle
Röntgen - Florian Erdle (don't forget the '¨' in the name of the ens)
StockHausen in my System - Phil Durrant
Synth-in-a-case - ZooTook
Menace - George Gyulatyan
LIMElite (the original, free) - Remmer
rachWool - Rachmiel
Meanmachine - Program Child
VectrixTS - EW
Gertie33 - Kev Hopper
Lifeforms - Rolf Schmuck
Megaklon - Christoph JÃ¤ger
SoundScapes - AuReality aka Pau Swennenhuis
Aero - Roberto Noris


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 21, 2015)

Whoosh by meltedsounds is great. Especially controlling the whooshes with modwheel or other controllers in realtime.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool stuff guys. 

Some I recognise and use, but there's quite a lot (mainly in Ned's exhaustive list!) that I've not heard of.


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 21, 2015)

Serenade III. it's free


----------



## Dietz (Jun 21, 2015)

Lots of good hints in this thread:

-> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 22, 2015)

By far my favorite Reaktor ensemble is Prism. It doesn't come with the Reaktor library of course, but comes with Komplete. Fantastic instrument.

Besides that the granular stuff is fun - I like the simple ones that come with Reaktor - Grainstates and Travelizer. But there are other cool ones like Graincube/Lemorcube and Dron-E. I like the ones that have ipad lemor templates though (Dron-E doesn't).

I also always liked the sound of the resonator/comb filters in Reaktor that are heavily used in a few ensembles like Metaphysical function, photone and Resochord.


----------



## catsass (Jun 22, 2015)

BitRate II & Monoboy from Heavyocity are great fun for 8bit/lo-fi sounds.


----------



## audioverge (Feb 4, 2017)

WHOOSH by Melted Sounds, all the Twisted Tools products and I do really love NI Molekular once you get your head around it all.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Tim Exile just released Sloo for Reaktor 6.1 It is not free but definitely well worth it in my opinion.

https://shop.timexile.com/products/sloo


----------



## StatKsn (Mar 13, 2017)

Richard Devine's ensembles are fun.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 14, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> I've been getting back into Reaktor again recently but, since I've neglected it for so long I thought I'd see what fun effects and instruments other people are enjoying.
> 
> To start the ball rolling myself, I can't recommend *Boscomac*'s stuff enough. And it's free! Though it's a nice thing to do to offer him a little donation.



I think Bosomac has a really good Hoover instrument, but I kind of forgot about it until this thread. Thank you!

I really don't use Reaktor anywhere near as much as it warrants. I love Hieroglyphus. Blocks is extremely cool imo, Monark...there are a lot of good ones there.

Rounds is really cool...except there's a bit of a learning curve, and if I go more than a few months without using it, I forget practically everything.


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 14, 2017)

Discovered this dev recently.
Definitely worth a look at.
http://blinksonic.com/#top


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 20, 2017)

ProcessorZ (R6 req)

https://www.native-instruments.com/fr/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11093/


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 23, 2017)

Impressed by the ones in this video ... hope they get to Reaktor User Library soon ......

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2017/04/21/suoperbooth-17-more-blocks-from-ni/


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 17, 2017)

Here are some Reaktor and ensembles you might want to check out...

https://blog.native-instruments.com/top-free-vintage-inspired-reaktor-ensembles/


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 17, 2017)

Heavyocity Grid II


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2017)

Great Buchla inspired Reaktor6 ensemble Cloudlab 200T
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11077/




VHS Degradation Suite
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11003/


Be sure to update your Reaktor Blocks to version 1.3. There are some very good ensembles built in.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

10 Reaktor Ensembles for IDM
https://blog.native-instruments.com/top-10-idm-reaktor-ensembles/?uuh=d7984df8cd402a6de4419311b32f75e5&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Blog+newsletter+1217+Reaktor+c%3DBlog_1217+b%3DKomplete+t%3DBlog&utm_content=owned


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Some more Reaktor Ensemble recommendations.

http://bit.ly/2rEZkqM


----------



## ghobii (Jan 27, 2018)

The Reactor Tutorials Group on Facebook highlights interesting ensembles pretty regularly.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1748569791837376/?source_id=181305595328081


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2018)

Monovoks (based on Russian Polyvoks)
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11763/


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Some more neat Reaktor Blocks/instruments.
http://www.everythingturns.com/ET-V2/index.html


----------

